# Prickley Moses



## mr_wibble (16/5/14)

I had a "Prickley Moses" red ale the other night, it was very much enjoyed.

To me it had a particularly nutty flavour, what is this from? 

Maris' otter?


----------



## mr_wibble (19/5/14)

Hmm, it doesn't rate very highly ~ 33% (2014-05-19) http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/prickly-moses-red-ale/72229/


----------



## mr_wibble (19/5/14)

Ok, so googling it says it's from:
Victory Malt
Brown Malt
Biscuit Malt

John Palmer says1 that (after soaking in water for 1 hour) roasting pale malt in a 177°C oven for 15 minutes will give a light nutty flavour

Right, so there you go. Nutty Flavour.

Numerous people note that most commercial brewers add hazelnut syrup.

cheers,
-kt

1 http://www.howtobrew.com/section4/chapter20-4.html


----------



## pk.sax (19/5/14)

**** ratebeer. In a fan of all of prickly moses' beer.

If he had a Mrs I'd do her for free.

Try his saison, I've still got a bottle of his farmhouse ale in the fridge I'm waiting to crack open. Chunky bottles....


----------



## seehuusen (29/5/14)

I had their Blueberry Hefeweizen at the Scratch in Brisbane, and it inspired me to make my own version.
I since contacted the guys, and Luke got back to me with a few pointers... having tried my version, I'm pretty happy as is 

They make a great drop, wouldn't mind giving your clone a go if you make one up  There's not enough Prickly Moses up my way on the Sunny Coast...


----------



## zimbalist (19/6/14)

Had this beer a couple of times and thought it was pretty good. Surprised by the 33% rating, each to their own I guess.


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

I've had some awful PM beers so I'm not surprised. Had their stout the other night though that was very decent. Inconsistency in bottles seems to plague AU micros.


----------



## Forever Wort (19/6/14)

I dig their brown ale.


----------



## Camo6 (19/6/14)

manticle said:


> Inconsistency in bottles seems to plague AU micros.


^This. I've had a fair few well and truly overcarbed bottles from Vic micros to the point I'm always hesitant to buy them. I think in my case, the majority of the time it's not from bottle infection but more so from extended warm storage and a persistent yeast. It seems the worst culprits for me are English styles where, I suspect, a genuine strain has been used and the bottles stored at warmer temps. Most of these beers have been purchased from the actual brewery or from a local supplier in the same area, so it's a tad disappointing when you're expecting something 'fresh off the press' only to pour a stout with more head and less body than champagne.


Edit: for clarity, I wasn't referring to Prickly Moses' beers and can't remember having a bad one, though I haven't had one in a while.


----------



## 5150 (19/6/14)

I had a quite a few Black Panthers from PM and they were fantastic. I rated them highly, but they were a one off or seasonal. Not enough breweries do a decent Black IPA. Feral do, and when it's on at my local it's gone in a day.


----------



## fishinyum (20/6/14)

Had a red ale on tap from odyssey the other day and I was impressed. Got to agree with inconsistency with bottling though, got a 6 pack of pm chainsaw last year and was liking the first one yet next 4 were spoiled and last one was ok but still not as good as first one.


----------



## joecast (6/7/14)

Tried it about a week ago on tap and was very happy with it. Like you say the malt flavour has a great nutty character but I think the yeast gives it a great mouthfeel and balance.


----------



## pat_00 (9/7/14)

Their "Otway Chainsaw" is one of the best beers I've tasted on tap.

In a bottle, it's a bit meh.

I like their beers in general though. I reckon more Aus micros need to filter before bottling or something, as consistency can be pretty bad.


----------



## deathmask (11/7/14)

pat_00 said:


> Their "Otway Chainsaw" is one of the best beers I've tasted on tap.
> 
> In a bottle, it's a bit meh.
> 
> I like their beers in general though. I reckon more Aus micros need to filter before bottling or something, as consistency can be pretty bad.


My experience is they all seem okay but nowhere resembling great. Their bottled beer is kinda poor, got a mixed six pack from the brewery earlier this year and was not massively impressed.


----------



## super_simian (12/7/14)

manticle said:


> I've had some awful PM beers so I'm not surprised... Inconsistency in bottles seems to plague AU micros.





Camo6 said:


> ^This. I've had a fair few well and truly overcarbed bottles from Vic micros to the point I'm always hesitant to buy them. I think in my case, the majority of the time it's not from bottle infection but more so from extended warm storage and a persistent yeast. It seems the worst culprits for me are English styles where, I suspect, a genuine strain has been used and the bottles stored at warmer temps.





fishinyum said:


> Got to agree with inconsistency with bottling though...





pat_00 said:


> I reckon more Aus micros need to filter before bottling or something, as consistency can be pretty bad.


Speaking as someone who has been involved in hospitality and alcohol retailing for a while now, I think part of the blame lies with the pubs, bars and bottleshops who (understandably I might add, stock isn't cheap, but still...) hold on to slow selling stock for far too long, often in less than desirable storage conditions. But it's a complex issue, which in the end comes down to how expensive it is to run a business, and whether or not you can easily write off stock.


----------

